# 7 up bottles question?



## bamascavenger (Apr 19, 2008)

Please let me know something here, Look at the three bottles i have posted....the one on the far left has U 7 P Embossed on it. the second from left is an amber squat 8 bubble embossed ACL. The third one is a 50's i think, ACL 7 bubble. My Question Is.... Is the first bottle to the left, the very first series of 7up before it became 7up and... should there be another 8 BUBBLE type between the green 7 BUBBLE ACL and Amber squat that would be a GREEN ACL and embossed 7UP on the neck? Hope i made good consice sense here! Thank you for ANY information, Terry.


----------



## madman (Apr 19, 2008)

yo bama, not sure but i think the amber is oldest, the one you have pictured in amber also came in a paper lable, with the 7up embossed on the neck,ive been diggin a 1935 -1941 dump i believe the bottle with the swim suit originally  had the 7up embossed on the neck also, an is an early acl 39-40 ive dug em, hey man nice bottles i believe the soda fizz mag has a great article on 7 ups mike


----------



## thesodafizz (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, there is an article explaining Seven-Up bottles from "Tthe Dating Game" author, Bill Lockhart.  I've uploaded it to the PSBCA website so anyone can see it because there's been so many questions regarding Seven-Up bottles lately.  It can be accessed (and printed out from the PDF file of the actual article, if you'd like) at: 

http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_BLockhart.pdf

 The other article, by Cecil Munsey and Ron Fowler, that gives more info on Seven-Up as a company as well as includes the bottlers that did the squat amber bottles (with a table of years and whether they were paper label or ACL) is also uploaded and can be accessed by this link: 

http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_CMunseyRFowler.pdf

 And the original article (about the back labels of Seven-Up bottles), also by Bill Lockhart, is here: 

http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_Bottles_BLockhart.pdf

 I hope this helps!
 K


----------



## bamascavenger (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you, Kathy!!!!


----------



## bamascavenger (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks, I was able to date them, The one on the left should have been an ACL dated 1939, then AMBER SQUAT was dated 1935 and far one on right is dated 1950. I have some from 60's 70's but have my eye on different variations of the ones i have posted. Will post when i get them!! Thanks again, Terry In Huntsville, Alabama!


----------

